# Project 2004 Audi A3



## hc_TK

I was suposed to use peerless exclusive 4'' and 8'' but i want to leave the interior as original as possible in the beginning, so im currently using ca18rnx.
My amplifier is 2xalpine mrd-m605 and the new biggest alpine v12 amp. 
Here's some pictures of my current project.


----------



## DonutHands

nice to see other audi guys on here.


----------



## DS-21

Looks great so far! And it certainly doesn't hurt you that the A3 is one of the few truly elegant-looking new cars one can buy today...


----------



## B&K

Nice work!


----------



## hc_TK

I tried to make it sound good and look original. I havent adjusted it right and the drivers is brand new, but stil it sound great!


----------



## Finleyville

That door setup looks very much like my R32 door. The inner door skin is one piece of aluminum isn't it? It makes a great sealed enclosure for the mid! I like the very stock looking install. Good work.


----------



## solacedagony

What kind of inserts did you use to mount your speaker?


----------



## hc_TK

The inner door is one peace, but you can se a plstic piece, but this is sealed with some sticky rubber-thing. The mids sounds great in hear. The car could be a tad more deadned..but...maybe later when i got time and money. 

I made two rings out of MDF, one that just fited the driver, and one wider to stick on the door. This is actualy glued with some kind of allround sealer/glue thing (almost like silicone)


----------



## hc_TK

I've got my self some new toys. The Behringer ecm8000 mic and the M-Audio MobilePre USB hooked on a laptop. I'm just back from the car, fine adjusting the eq on the cda-9853. To get the most out of my system ive got to get a better eq like det 701 alpine eq...but anyway, heres the result. 








This is a trial version of the Spectraplus 5.0








This is the VisualAnalyser 8 (free program)

it looks pretty good except the the little peak at 1000hz and around 400-800hz. 

the free program looks as good as the trial..dont know if anybody else got experience with this program..?


----------



## hc_TK

New tweeter install. The same seas performance but new pods..


----------



## cam2Xrunner

Nice job on those tweeter pods, looks great!


----------



## Finleyville

Those tweet pods do look money!


----------



## The Blue Blur

i really like those pods. nice contrast and all. Did they allow for better aiming than the previous install? I swore the first a-pillar pics were stock! The color blended so well.


----------



## hc_TK

Thanks. I agree the pod color and the silver tweeter fits great with the rest of the interior. it looks like they are aimed realy low, but they are hitting me in the chest. It looked like they where aimed right when the pods had the same color as the a pillar, but when i painted them dark grey metalic, i saw it was not perfect. But not a way in H..L im starting from scratch again..  

Im currently working with the simple amprack in the back, and ive maid some baffles to the subs. So if i can find a warm place to work with glassfiber, ill start on the subboxes..


----------



## ocuriel

OOOh nice! That does look better. Previous install wasn't bad though.


----------



## hc_TK

thanks.

Made some sub baffles today, but that aint any interesting to watch.. Lets hope i can find a warm place to make the glassfiber boxes soon.


----------



## ArcL100

The finish on those pods is beautiful!

Clear coated?

-aaron


----------



## fit_tuner

those pods look friggin nice... i like =]


----------



## solacedagony

ArcL100 said:


> The finish on those pods is beautiful!
> 
> Clear coated?
> 
> -aaron


Yes, what'd you use to paint those?


----------



## hc_TK

solacedagony said:


> Yes, what'd you use to paint those?


Nothing special. Just a dark grey metallic topped with clear lacquer... I also sanded the metallic with 400, and painted it again...


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Looks very nicely done. Maybe you'd lose a bit of stage width compared to before, no?


----------



## ludlamtheory

do you have any pics fo the rest of the audi?
i've got a friend with an A3 here who i've been trying to convince to let me redo his car


----------



## hc_TK

ludlamtheory said:


> do you have any pics fo the rest of the audi?
> i've got a friend with an A3 here who i've been trying to convince to let me redo his car


i currently working on my trunk. Got pictures of the doors, wiring, tweeters, midbasses and so on. Need any help just ask me. i know how to remove pretty much all the interior  
I can also tell you how much i love the sound from the seas ref tweeter and ca18rnx...I do want to install an 4'' Hds exclusive couse im an perfectionist and im not totaly satisfied with the high mid from the ca18rnx, and the tweeter is no doubt very good,but not reference.. but for an "normal" person the setup would be awsome..Even my grandmother comented my great sound! (i played her som Diana Krall)


----------



## hc_TK

his is how far ive come on the amprack. 








there will be more amps, a top cover and some subwoofers.

my next challenge is where to put my midbasses..

















and a picture of the cd player installed.


----------



## drocpsu

yikes, glidetouch. 

Looks like its coming along well. I dont know if I'd put the midbasses in the dash though.


----------



## hc_TK

drocpsu said:


> yikes, glidetouch.
> 
> Looks like its coming along well. I dont know if I'd put the midbasses in the dash though.


why, reflection from the window? got any better ideas? i dont think this is the first thing ill do anyway. Firs the amprack and the sub enclosures.


----------



## fhl

hc_TK said:


> my next challenge is where to put my midbasses..


Do you mean midrange? I thought you were going for a 3-way + sub.

Frode


----------



## hc_TK

fhl said:


> Do you mean midrange? I thought you were going for a 3-way + sub.
> 
> Frode


Yes, sorry. My Bad.. 

Tweeter Seas perfomance
Midrange Peerless HDS Exclusive 4''
Midbass Seas ca18rnx
Subwoofer Peerless Resolution 12''

Thats my current drivers.. i will upgrade the tweeters, subwoofers and i'm not quite shure about the midbass yet. 

The problem now is the midrange. 

I am thinking about kicks realy. That is the easiest way out.. How would that sound? I dont want the music to come from my feet realy...


----------



## drocpsu

hc_TK said:


> Yes, sorry. My Bad..
> 
> Tweeter Seas perfomance
> Midrange Peerless HDS Exclusive 4''
> Midbass Seas ca18rnx
> Subwoofer Peerless Resolution 12''
> 
> Thats my current drivers.. i will upgrade the tweeters, subwoofers and i'm not quite shure about the midbass yet.
> 
> The problem now is the midrange.
> 
> I am thinking about kicks realy. That is the easiest way out.. How would that sound? I dont want the music to come from my feet realy...


Midrange is another story. A fair number of people have effectively put the mids in the dash reflecting off the windshield. Midbasses are another story though, hence my previous post.


----------



## hc_TK

drocpsu said:


> Midrange is another story. A fair number of people have effectively put the mids in the dash reflecting off the windshield. Midbasses are another story though, hence my previous post.


Sorry, mad bad..


----------



## Whiterabbit

midrange or midbass, I would worry about the pathlength differences forcing me to use excessive amounts of T/A to center my image, resulting in an excessively right oriented stage for the passenger. (compared to slightly right biased!) I would worry about width using dash positions. And with midranges, I would still worry about dassssshboard reflecssssshhhhhions, even with a modified dashmat.


----------



## hc_TK

i was checking out the midbasses in mye door, and becouse of an raaaainy fall the mdf was fu¤¤ed. so..my new plan is to put the 8'' in my foor and put the 4'' somewhere smart. Im hoping for great dynamics!


----------



## bobditts

if you cover the mdf in a thin coat of resin it will be waterproof


----------



## hc_TK

okey. My final driver setup. Tweeters in the pillar, 4'' on the dash and 8'' in the doors. All active. I will try some different solutions with the 4'' on the dash and i hope this will work out fine.


----------



## bobditts

hc, Im very interested in your setup as I am doing a very similar one (tweet and 4" in the A-pillar and 9" in the doors.) Ill be looking for your reviews anxiously!


----------



## hc_TK

bobditts said:


> hc, Im very interested in your setup as I am doing a very similar one (tweet and 4" in the A-pillar and 9" in the doors.) Ill be looking for your reviews anxiously!


hehe. I dont want to get your hopes up.(?) This may take a while...Ill hope to have the dash ready before newyear..


----------



## Whiterabbit

hc_TK said:


> okey. My final driver setup. Tweeters in the pillar, 4'' on the dash and 8'' in the doors. All active. I will try some different solutions with the 4'' on the dash and i hope this will work out fine.



may I recommend using extra long tethers and testing the 4's in the kicks as well? I would be VERY careful with midrange on the dash for several reasons. Terrible pathlengths, lack of aesthetically pleasing real estate, and the potential for reflections can make a stereo entirely unlistenable.  

4-6k region can be pretty dangerous on a dashboard!


----------



## hc_TK

Whiterabbit said:


> may I recommend using extra long tethers and testing the 4's in the kicks as well? I would be VERY careful with midrange on the dash for several reasons. Terrible pathlengths, lack of aesthetically pleasing real estate, and the potential for reflections can make a stereo entirely unlistenable.
> 
> 4-6k region can be pretty dangerous on a dashboard!


I will try to move the midrange around to see if it and what sounds good. And the mids will be crossed at about 3-4kz i think... The big negative with kicks is the low soundimage... but ill se what sounds okey to me..


----------



## Whiterabbit

check out the tech section. theres been some discussion how to use EQ to raise the stage. after spending hours and hours and hours both trying to control refections and trying to EQ them out unsuccessfully, kicklocations are sounding pretty good at the moment....


----------



## xmutan

hi hc_TK, may i know where i can download that software you use to measure your car? and may i know how to use it? (what things needed)

sorry for my bad english, i'm from indonesia.


----------



## GlasSman

The problem with the mid in dash is a very narrow soundstage. You'll get a good center image. I have 4" speakers in the dash of my Audi and with some T/A from my Alpine 7894 I can get a good center image. I thought of throwing some SS Revelators in the stock locations with some tweeters in the round factory defroster vent like many Audi guys do, but I don't like dash mounted speakers. But this is only a temporary setup.


----------



## hc_TK

xmutan said:


> hi hc_TK, may i know where i can download that software you use to measure your car? and may i know how to use it? (what things needed)
> 
> sorry for my bad english, i'm from indonesia.


I understand you very well  Now im using a program called AudioTester, but i dont know where i downloaded it from. try searching for "aowv22.exe" That is the name of the install file. Im quite satisfied with that program. 

Im not going to put any speakers in my dash, because of the space. I got some focal be 3w2 for christmas, and ill put these in my door, on the top as close to the a-pilar i can get it, and still look okay. 

I am working on the doors at the moment, and ill post some pictures when its starting to get somewhere.


----------



## hc_TK

baffles for Focal utopia Be 3w2


----------



## hc_TK

Some more doorwork. Almost finished with them.. 

































Focal 3w2 midrange vs theire bigbrother peerless exclusive 8"


















The door almost finished


----------



## Rbsarve

Kjempegreit !


----------



## hc_TK

Rbsarve said:


> Kjempegreit !


Ey! Svenske her jo.. hei nabo


----------



## MrMe

english please


----------



## Rbsarve

I just said "really good" in Norwegian and he tought it was nice to se a "neighbour" on this forum. (Our countires are side by side, and our languages has similar roots but are quite different).


----------



## Donitsi

Tjänare my fellow neighbours  

It's interesting that here in Europe midrange is usually put up on dash, a-pillar, mirrortriangle and you guys put them in kickpanels. 

It would be nice to compare these two side by side.

I'm placing the 3W2be in the mirrortriangle. Soundstage should be wide enough then.


----------



## hc_TK

Donitsi said:


> Tjänare my fellow neighbours
> 
> It's interesting that here in Europe midrange is usually put up on dash, a-pillar, mirrortriangle and you guys put them in kickpanels.
> 
> It would be nice to compare these two side by side.
> 
> I'm placing the 3W2be in the mirrortriangle. Soundstage should be wide enough then.


Hi there neighbour! 
To put the mids in the mirror panel was no option becouse its not enough space. Not even for the tweeters... Put in the door panel should be wide to. Im realy looking forward to hear the result..

Got any pictures of your car..?


----------



## Donitsi

Not yet any relating to 3w2. A couple of boring pictures about deadening and mainpowercable wiring. I've been still looking for last components to the system and then start building.

Also, my car is Skoda Octavia RS -04 so there's not really that much to see  But maybe I put some pictures when I get started.


----------



## hc_TK

a few more pictures..


----------



## khail19

Looks great! The texture on the panels looks very OEM. Nice job. Any plans for a grill on the Peerless?


----------



## ArcL100

Ya what'd you use to spray those guys? Looks stock. Well done.

-aaron


----------



## chuyler1

Looks like actual vinyl to me...not texture spray.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo

wow, very nice job. Diggin' the vinyl


----------



## bobditts

ArcL100 said:


> Ya what'd you use to spray those guys? Looks stock. Well done.
> 
> -aaron


ya, thats definitely vinyl fabric. there arent any extreme curves on that panel so it looks easy to wrap. Nice job!


----------



## bobditts

forgot to ask you where the grill is for the mid?


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

bee-a-u-tee-ful!


----------



## ArcL100

bobditts said:


> ya, thats definitely vinyl fabric. there arent any extreme curves on that panel so it looks easy to wrap. Nice job!


Lol, boh! I see the loose fabric in the pics now. Nice wrap job!

-aaron


----------



## hc_TK

Thank you for all the nice feedback! it means allot  
its wrapped in vinyl, and i didn't do the job.  I was to afraid of f**king it up..
I am going to buy some cheap 8" grills today, and see if i can modify them to fit and look okay. The grill on the 3w2 is original.
If i'm lucky i might install one of the doors today!


----------



## Rbsarve

Very nice work!

I'd try to get a pair of water/laser cut mounting rings that matches the Focal ones and adapting standard grilles to fit them to get some consistency to the install.


----------



## GlasSman

Very nice work. Thats the style I'll be going for with my door panels. No bling. Just black vinyl and functional. I guess I really can't use the cold weather for an excuse for being lazy considering where you're from.


----------



## shinjohn

Wow, impressive work on those doors!

So how do you like the Peerless 8s with the Focal mids?


----------



## hc_TK

GlasSman said:


> Very nice work. Thats the style I'll be going for with my door panels. No bling. Just black vinyl and functional. I guess I really can't use the cold weather for an excuse for being lazy considering where you're from.


Working with cables outside in -10C is freaking cold!!



> So how do you like the Peerless 8s with the Focal mids?


 havent got the panels installed yet. they are still drying. The first glue i used wast good enough. And the baffles outside isnt drying.. im wondering why..maybe becouse of -10..but i got a new glue for this job to. that will work even in -12!


----------



## Donitsi

hc_TK said:


> Working with cables outside in -10C is freaking cold!!


We had last week -20C to -30C. That seems to be a bit too much for building your car. 

Nice doorboard.


----------



## hc_TK

The doors is now installed. It looked great and sounded very good without any eq. The only thing ive done is small adjustments on the gain, so the components are about the same loudness..
It sounds very detailed, lots of output and great dynamics. But the midrange and midbasses are brand new, so i think it will sound a lot better after a while..


----------



## fit_tuner

dang, that looks nice, how did you aim the midranges? and also, when r u gonna get those grills up? i'd be scared to have my drivers exposed like that


----------



## hc_TK

camry_tuner said:


> dang, that looks nice, how did you aim the midranges? and also, when r u gonna get those grills up? i'd be scared to have my drivers exposed like that


Thank you very much! 
I'm supposed to get the grills late this week. 
I just cut out a hole in the plastic and glued on the mdf ring where i thought they would be aimed right, tested them in the car and they ended up quite nice....Very easy.


----------



## Rbsarve

Very nice work! 

I would however have liked to have the same look on all the grilles. My suggestion is to use a fine meshed black grille with a polished trim ring on all 3speakers per side. That would take the theme from the ventilation in the dashboard and make it look really intergrated imho.


----------



## hc_TK

Rbsarve said:


> Very nice work!
> 
> I would however have liked to have the same look on all the grilles. My suggestion is to use a fine meshed black grille with a polished trim ring on all 3speakers per side. That would take the theme from the ventilation in the dashboard and make it look really intergrated imho.


The custom grills that are made for my 8" is crome and black,and i am going to paint the silver mesh grill on the tweeter, but i dont got the money to make custom grills for the focal at this moment.


----------



## Rbsarve

It looks nice as it is!  I'm just damaged from my EMMA installation judgeing...


----------



## hc_TK

new grills. They are installed but i havent got any pictures of them in the car yet.


----------



## evan

Do they mount on the speaker's mounting ring or outside of that?


----------



## hc_TK

On the speaker-rings. Its fastened with the speakers screws


----------



## Dulyman

Where did you getthe Speaker Grills from!!!!????
they're awesome!
Very nice work here...What material did you use on the Door to cover around the Focal?...I hear its a great speaker...
thanks You've inspired me to keep on going on mine...


----------



## Sephiroth619

Dulyman said:


> Where did you getthe Speaker Grills from!!!!????
> they're awesome!


x2

They look amazing.

I have to give you props for attempting the glasswork on such a nice car, let alone nice door panels.


----------



## 96MaxGLE

Extremely nice work. I wish I had 'glassing skills like that. BTW...Loving the Audi, too. I'm trying to find a used black on black A6.


----------



## hc_TK

Dulyman said:


> Where did you getthe Speaker Grills from!!!!????
> they're awesome!
> Very nice work here...What material did you use on the Door to cover around the Focal?...I hear its a great speaker...
> thanks You've inspired me to keep on going on mine...


Wow, thanks a lot for all the kind words. These coments is one of the reason for car audio to be fun.. 
The grills are 100% custom! I got someone to make them for me. 
The focal grills are the original grills.. So there is nothing spesial with these.. 

And let me tell you this. I have very little glassing experience. Ive made a few subwoofer boxes and so on, but ive just read alot on the web and used a long time thinking everything trough before i did it. It is actualy not that hard... It just looks crazy. 

The Focal sounds great, the same about the Peerless 8" but im not that happy about the seas tweeters. They sound great except a nasty habit of sounding harsh on "sh" vocals.. I was about buying a pair of Alpine spx tweeters but the seller managed to throw them in the garbage.


----------



## hc_TK

Dulyman said:


> What material did you use on the Door to cover around the Focal?..


Are you thinking of the strechy vinyl with leather look?


----------



## ocuriel

I'm very impressed! Did a very fine job.


----------



## Rbsarve

hc_TK said:


> The Focal sounds great, the same about the Peerless 8" but im not that happy about the seas tweeters. They sound great except a nasty habit of sounding harsh on "sh" vocals..


Sybliant noises are usually around 2-4 kHz, in a 3-way setup I´d use the utopia mid up to about 5-6k and then have the tweeter coming in above that.

Nicely done grilles btw!


----------



## hc_TK

after some fooling around with the Crossovers, most of the harsness is gone..(what a crappy sentence!) And i also did som Time Correction and the soundstage got much better. Im starting to love the sound in my car! :blush:


----------



## quality_sound

I like that! Kind of inspires me to redo my Passat's doors.


----------



## Dulyman

hc_TK said:


> Are you thinking of the strechy vinyl with leather look?


Yeah was it normal Vynol?

Don't suppose the dude who made the Grill Can make us a few!!!!???   :blush:


----------



## hc_TK

Dulyman said:


> Yeah was it normal Vynol?
> 
> Don't suppose the dude who made the Grill Can make us a few!!!!???   :blush:


It was a 2-way very strechy vinyl, that looks great.


----------



## dBassHz

Wow! Those grilles are awesome!


----------



## Dulyman

I've seen similar grills on Scan speak speakers...could you drop a line on who made em or how...?

Hope i can get similar Vinyl here...Did it have a backing?


----------



## hc_TK

Dulyman said:


> I've seen similar grills on Scan speak speakers...could you drop a line on who made em or how...?
> 
> Hope i can get similar Vinyl here...Did it have a backing?


The vinyl had no backing. If so the backing would be torn apart becouse of the vinyls fleksebillity. 

I wont bother tell you who made those for me, becouse you wont buy them from norway anyway becouse of the high "NOK" rate. 

Here you can se the same type of grills. The two metal pieces in the midle to the right is fastened to the chrome ring.


----------



## hc_TK

My new tweeters have arrived! 
















I started soften these yesterday, replacing the tweeter from my pc-monitors. They sound so sweet! Very detailed, very smooth and no harshnes.


----------



## Rbsarve

And they´ll sound even better in a week or two. 

One note, we've found the terminals on some of the tweets very sensitive so be careful when removing the wires.


----------



## hc_TK

And the tweeters just sound better and better


----------



## Rbsarve

Hope I get to hear this car soon. Pity that we don´t have any competetion planned close to the Norwegian border this year...
But maybe you will be at the Euro finals in Denmark?


----------



## hc_TK

Rbsarve said:


> Hope I get to hear this car soon. Pity that we don´t have any competetion planned close to the Norwegian border this year...
> But maybe you will be at the Euro finals in Denmark?


I dont think ill compete this year. I havent got my last amp inn yet, and the only tuning i got is from the 9853R.. The trunk aint finished, i dont have any subwoofers...and so on..so maybe next year..


----------



## t3sn4f2

Rbsarve said:


> Very nice work!
> 
> I would however have liked to have the same look on all the grilles. My suggestion is to use a fine meshed black grille with a polished trim ring on all 3speakers per side. That would take the theme from the ventilation in the dashboard and make it look really intergrated imho.


That would look nice but those focal grills look like they have those big holes so that off axis dispersion is not compromised. Fine mesh could block off a lot from that drivers side mid. Unless give them a slight convex form somehow like a tweeter grill.


----------



## hc_TK

Im not going to change any of the grills now. i dont have the money to make more custom rings. The focals are original, the tweeter is now totaly black, and the 8" got a different style  But i have to have somthing to do later on, so maybe next year..!


----------



## Rbsarve

hc_TK said:


> I dont think ill compete this year. I havent got my last amp inn yet, and the only tuning i got is from the 9853R.. The trunk aint finished, i dont have any subwoofers...and so on..so maybe next year..


You'd be amazed on how many unfinished cars I judge each year...  
And in EMMA, you would do fine without any subwoofers on your system...


----------



## hc_TK

Im not 100% happy with the sound. I know it will be better when i get to hook up a new cd player and my pxa-h701 and got some more dampening. 
But im a bit confused... I dont know where to cross my tweeter/midrange.. The midbass are crossed at 400hz, the lower midrange is crossed at 600hz but where shall i cross the tweeter/midrange? The setup still got a habit of be a tad to harsh, and i think it might be the 3w2's... I also miss a bit lower midrange.. any ideas? Thank you


----------



## agentk98

That is one tight install! I'm really getting inspiration on the tweeters though i don't know if that will tie in to my theme as I have wood instead. Maybe dark brown or something....
Anyway, quick question hc_TK, how are the midbass reproductions? Any issues with the speaker mounted on the panel instead of the metal door? I would have gone this route with my glassing but was advised midbass may suffer if the speakers are mounted on the panel instead. Pluse some issues with air leaks???

Anyway, kudos on taking the risk modding such a nice car!!!! It looks sweeeeeeeetttttt!!


----------



## hc_TK

agentk98 said:


> That is one tight install! I'm really getting inspiration on the tweeters though i don't know if that will tie in to my theme as I have wood instead. Maybe dark brown or something....
> Anyway, quick question hc_TK, how are the midbass reproductions? Any issues with the speaker mounted on the panel instead of the metal door? I would have gone this route with my glassing but was advised midbass may suffer if the speakers are mounted on the panel instead. Pluse some issues with air leaks???
> 
> Anyway, kudos on taking the risk modding such a nice car!!!! It looks sweeeeeeeetttttt!!


im very happy with the sound. its not perfect yet, but it sound good! i think the low x-over between the 8" and 3w2's results in to litle dynamics in the midrange, but im going to play around with it and see if it get better. 
The panel is sealed tight with some thick "bitumen" damping sheets, that had to be heated to bend and form it between the panel and the metal door. This stuff gets hard when its not heated, so i know this helps alot! It is airtight to!


----------



## agentk98

If it sounds good, that's all that matters! 

Those "bitumen" sheets are never heated here. Guess that shows how hot it is. LOL! I think it was 41deg C yesterday.


----------



## illnastyimpreza

WOW thats a thick ass speaker spacer.... whats the mounting depth on those drivers???

I hope my Dayton rs-180 , 7'' arent that bad !


----------



## hc_TK

illnastyimpreza said:


> WOW thats a thick ass speaker spacer.... whats the mounting depth on those drivers???
> 
> I hope my Dayton rs-180 , 7'' arent that bad !


The speaker spacer/baffle is made by 2x19mm mdf.. 
The driver is 90mm deep. I got enough space for them


----------



## Rbsarve

hc_TK said:


> Im not 100% happy with the sound. I know it will be better when i get to hook up a new cd player and my pxa-h701 and got some more dampening.
> But im a bit confused... I dont know where to cross my tweeter/midrange.. The midbass are crossed at 400hz, the lower midrange is crossed at 600hz but where shall i cross the tweeter/midrange? The setup still got a habit of be a tad to harsh, and i think it might be the 3w2's... I also miss a bit lower midrange.. any ideas? Thank you


Why such a high crossover on the 3" ? 
Looking at the specs and the install I would try an assymetric crossover like this: LP= 280Hz, 24 dB/Oct and HP= 315Hz, 18 dB/Oct. 

As for between the tweet and the mid, that is a harder question, since you have two good drivers that both covers the range between 2000 and 5000 Hz very well, so it comes down to which of them images the best fron it's respective mounting position. 

Once you get the H701 in I suggest that you set one preset for each extreme (crossover frequency) and listen to what works best.


----------



## hc_TK

good idea with the pxa-h701..I can wait to get a new headunit so i can finaly use it!
The current crossoverpoint between the 3" and 8" is 200 and 300hz and i sound SO much better. I love the snap and the natural sound and feeling of the music.
But ive heard from another user of the 3w2, and he also said the 3w2 get a bit to "in your face" when it is mounted that high and on-axis. It have to be lowered in the top end.


----------



## hc_TK

Springtime


----------



## epifant

It seems like someone else got an Autogeek present as well, eh?  I just did my Lancia Delta Integrale today, and it shines like it`s never shone before!  

Prikkbort, NXT wash, clay, #21 and NXT wax on top. It certainly took it`s time, but it was all worth it. Now I just have to get my hands on some 17" O.Z. Superturismos..


----------



## hc_TK

epifant said:


> It seems like someone else got an Autogeek present as well, eh?  I just did my Lancia Delta Integrale today, and it shines like it`s never shone before!
> 
> Prikkbort, NXT wash, clay, #21 and NXT wax on top. It certainly took it`s time, but it was all worth it. Now I just have to get my hands on some 17" O.Z. Superturismos..


eh..hehe.. yes.. damn you autogeek!  But i realy love meguiars 
Nxt wash, clay, scratch x, #81 hand polish, and nxt paste wax.. 
Ive planned to use scratch x to, but i tried to use it by hands and i gave up! I realy have to get a polisher..


----------



## epifant

What sort of clay do you use? I`ve got the Wolfgang kit, and that lube sure smells sweet! (the CLAY lube, you perv)


----------



## Mless5

epifant said:


> Lancia Delta Integrale


Gotta clean the keyboard a big time now. Pictures please? 
Another happy Meguiar's customer here as well.


----------



## hc_TK

epifant said:


> What sort of clay do you use? I`ve got the Wolfgang kit, and that lube sure smells sweet! (the CLAY lube, you perv)


I use the meguiars claybar kit.


----------



## epifant

Mless5 said:


> Gotta clean the keyboard a big time now. Pictures please?
> Another happy Meguiar's customer here as well.


I`ll see what I can do  I`ll just have to give it a little rinse it first, since it has rained and the air is packed with pollen  Here`s a little taste, driven by it`s previous owner: 










And yes, thats a full roll cage and beige alcantara interior with highbacks  
Future plans are 17" Superturismos (as said earlier), EVO headlights, Group A carbon fibre mirrors and maybe an Öhlins setup.


----------



## epifant

Not the best pic, but.. 










Wheels not washed when picture was taken.


----------



## Gregor

I'm lovin' the tweeter pods. What material did you use? Do you have any pics of the build up process?


----------



## hc_TK

Gregor said:


> I'm lovin' the tweeter pods. What material did you use? Do you have any pics of the build up process?


Thank you. They are made of glassfiberfiller.. 
I glued the tweeterbaffle on right place, and used the glassfiberfiller to create the pods. 
Then there where more filler and more sanding.. But notice that glassfiberfiller can shrinks when it dries..


----------



## hc_TK

a little update:
ive bought and installed a alpine iva-d100 and a pxa-h701
and ive ordered a pair of polk SR 10" subwoofers..
2X


----------



## hc_TK

Okey.. A little update.
Closed cell foam on the inside of the door. 









Ive sealed the speaker to the door. So its now a big sealed box. 

















And a panel on the door that ive dampened with som pretty thick butyl dampening. After one and a half layer, its hard as a rock.


----------



## Moore Excess

some examples for ya from one of the cars we used. turned out good for us.


----------



## hc_TK

some pictures of my two new subwoofers. 
PolkAudio SR 104dvc.. they are massive! 









































i cant wait to hear them!


----------



## drake78

hc_TK said:


> My new tweeters have arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started soften these yesterday, replacing the tweeter from my pc-monitors. They sound so sweet! Very detailed, very smooth and no harshnes.


Very nice install and what kind of speaker wire do you use?


----------



## hc_TK

drake78 said:


> Very nice install and what kind of speaker wire do you use?


That is not from my car.. It is cat5?(internet cable) cable that is braided. 
Nothing fancy at all, but ive heard it was supposed to work great, so i tried it out... and its cheap too and looks cool, but its hell of a jobb..


----------



## its_bacon12

this is quite an incredible build/build log..

i hope i can do something this impressive someday


----------



## hc_TK

its_bacon12 said:


> this is quite an incredible build/build log..
> 
> i hope i can do something this impressive someday


Thanl you. 
This is my first "real" build, so if i can do it, you can probably too. 
It is very important that you sit down and think over what you are doing, and do it right. I used a lot of time, just figuring out what to do. And i did a lot of research to make shure i did things right.


----------



## Mano_X

hc_TK LOVE YOU WORK 

Mate talk about those POLK SR Sub's, I ad a MB Quart PWE, got my mind on buying a Polk SR 12, ended up with a Peerless XXLS, and I'm totally in Love with the XXLS.


Review on that Polk SR's 


Keep up the excellent work


----------



## hc_TK

Mano_X said:


> hc_TK LOVE YOU WORK
> 
> Mate talk about those POLK SR Sub's, I ad a MB Quart PWE, got my mind on buying a Polk SR 12, ended up with a Peerless XXLS, and I'm totally in Love with the XXLS.
> 
> 
> Review on that Polk SR's
> 
> 
> Keep up the excellent work


Thank you very much! Where in Europe are you from? 
My choice was between the xxls and sr's but i just had to have the SR's.. they are just so sexy!  But no doubt that the xxls are great drivers.. Im realy curios on theire performance.
The SR just play from about 50hz and down, and they sound great.. They just have a real masculin humble that i love.. And they can play loud too. 

And im getting a pair of Hybrid L8 for midbass.. cant wait to hear them! I think they will make a huge difference in the 50-120hz area.


----------



## Mano_X

hc_TK said:


> Thank you very much! Where in Europe are you from?


Portugal, Oporto city.


----------



## hc_TK

thats a long way.. nice gear you have too.. 

So.. any thoughts on the L8?


----------



## lsouljah

Nice tweeter pods! Saw it at work earlier and got inspired to start my long delayed tweeter install. I started ripping the pillars as soon as I arrive at home, i've put some 3-4 layers of glass for the mold as i don't want to permanently destroy my stock pillars.

I'll post my own build thread tomorrow, I'll catch some sleep for now its already 2:45AM here


----------



## Fran82

Any finished pics hc_TK? I'd like to see what you did with the amp and sub installs. The doors look great and the tweeter pods too.


----------



## Tonyguy

Damn I wish we had the 2 door A3 here in the states. Very nice install, you truly are an inspiration for others. GL on the changes.


----------



## hc_TK

thank you! 
The trunk-build havent started yet. its like -5`C so the resin wont harden.. But im trying to find a place to work..


----------



## Fran82

hc_TK said:


> thank you!
> The trunk-build havent started yet. its like -5`C so the resin wont harden.. But im trying to find a place to work..


It's been cool here too, around 30' F, but supposed to be around 75' F early in the week.


----------



## hc_TK

I got my Hybrid Audio Legatia L8 this weekend. 
And they sound great and have a very good build quality! Very nice midbass and lots of dynamiks, and they just keep sound better and better!


----------



## GlasSman

Niceness on those Legatia 8's.


----------



## hc_TK

GlasSman said:


> Niceness on those Legatia 8's.


After some tuning, and Rta`ing they sound realy good to. Lots of dynamics!


----------



## GlasSman

hc_TK said:


> After some tuning, and Rta`ing they sound realy good to. Lots of dynamics!


What slopes and crossover points are you using?


----------



## hc_TK

GlasSman said:


> What slopes and crossover points are you using?


tweeters and mids are 4khz i think. the mid is 160 18db and the midbass is 200 24 db and 45hz 24db.. they work fine lower, bu i liked the midbass crossed a little higher. it sounded better imo. the sub is 56hz 24db


----------



## bretti_kivi

... you're not the only one with weather issues.Even tho' my garage helps, it's still not warm enough and fiberglass stinks the entire building out  Ah well, time to plan some more for springtime...

Bret


----------



## HondAudio

bobditts said:


> if you cover the mdf in a thin coat of resin it will be waterproof


Something I've been wondering about: Does the resin have to be activated with MEKP, or do you just brush it on and let it dry?


----------



## hc_TK

HondAudio said:


> Something I've been wondering about: Does the resin have to be activated with MEKP, or do you just brush it on and let it dry?


it probably wont get the same strength..


----------



## bretti_kivi

if it's polyester, you must activate it if you want it to work properly.

more details (ignore the URL .de ending, it's english, even if it could be better....)
http://download.r-g.de/handbuch/en/kapitel03.pdf. That explains also why there are problems in colder climes with trying to get the resin to set in a reasonable time frame.

Bret


----------



## isnowi

Nice work, looking forward to the rest.


----------



## doitor

Hi hc_TK.
It's great that you got the HAT Legatia L8's.
Those are starting to travel the world. There's another guy in the forum from Indonesia who's going to get them, I'm from Mexico, you are from Norway.
It's really cool. 
I have the same x-over settings on them.


----------



## hc_TK

doitor said:


> Hi hc_TK.
> It's great that you got the HAT Legatia L8's.
> Those are starting to travel the world. There's another guy in the forum from Indonesia who's going to get them, I'm from Mexico, you are from Norway.
> It's really cool.
> I have the same x-over settings on hem.


Thats cool. I think they sound realy good. i had to lower the 80 and 100 hz alot becouse of some peaks.. What is your impression of them?


----------



## BigRed

There is a guy in Cali that has a set of L8's too and he said he really likes them


----------



## doitor

hc_TK said:


> Thats cool. I think they sound realy good. i had to lower the 80 and 100 hz alot becouse of some peaks.. What is your impression of them?


I LOVE them.
Most of the time I have my sub turned off. 
Only when I'm in "bass head" mode I turn the sub on.
I lowered 63,80,100 and 125 and bumped 50, 40 and 31.5.
My doors have a lot of deadener everywhere.
I'm currently giving them only 125 watts but I'm in the middle of changing amps and will soon give them 300. 

Jorge.


----------



## doitor

BigRed said:


> There is a guy in Cali that has a set of L8's too and he said he really likes them


I've heard of him.
He likes to post in every thread and has a Red Ranger with a 2" lift.


----------



## hc_TK

doitor said:


> I've heard of him.
> He likes to post in every thread and has a Red Ranger with a 2" lift.


haha.. i know they drop low, no problem running them down to 30hz! they got lots of dynamic, thats for shure! im going to emma for my first time, this year, so that will be interesting.


----------



## doitor

hc_TK said:


> im going to emma for my first time, this year, so that will be interesting.


Congratulations.
That's going to be great.
I ordered the EMMA cd's from the last 6 years, and I'm really impressed. Great cd's.
There are some Team Hybrids guys in Europe. Mostly in the UK.


----------



## hc_TK

doitor said:


> Congratulations.
> That's going to be great.
> I ordered the EMMA cd's from the last 6 years, and I'm really impressed. Great cd's.
> There are some Team Hybrids guys in Europe. Mostly in the UK.


I think its only my L8 and one other guy that runs the 3-way set with L6, that runs Hybrid here.it will be interesting to get some feedback. 
I just got some new Scan Speak M12 midrange for mye home speakers, and omg, i wish i could fit those in my car!


----------



## 2007sl

nice clean work!


----------



## KDame

Tweet pods are amazing


----------



## hc_TK

thank you!


----------



## rezzarect

nice car


----------



## sdl2112

Beautiful work. I also have an A3 that I plan to upgrade soon. I was curious where you ran your power cable from the battery. I have a standard transmission so the clutch passthrough is taken. I would appreciate wire routing suggestions since you have been through it. Again thanks for sharing your project.

-Scott


----------



## hc_TK

sdl2112 said:


> Beautiful work. I also have an A3 that I plan to upgrade soon. I was curious where you ran your power cable from the battery. I have a standard transmission so the clutch passthrough is taken. I would appreciate wire routing suggestions since you have been through it. Again thanks for sharing your project.
> 
> -Scott


if you remove the battery and the plastic housing, you can find a rubberthingy(dont know what its called) that you easely can fit some cables. i ran 2x25mm^2 power wire trough.


----------



## bretti_kivi

rubberthingy = grommet.


----------



## hc_TK

Got myself some new toys yesterday.. 
Alpine F1 status 3-way set!


----------



## 8tz

those newer speaker pods are sweet.


----------



## hc_TK

8tz said:


> those newer speaker pods are sweet.


and i destroyed them today! 
Im making new pods for the new alpine f1/ scanspeak revelator tweeters... i just hooked them on for like 10min and they sound awsome. they have alot more topend sparkle and more details than the seas.. but the scans are like 6 times the price!


----------



## kornsined

I love the install! Badass.


----------



## hc_TK

kornsined said:


> I love the install! Badass.


Thank you! thats nice to hear


----------



## hc_TK

ive started the new tweeter poods today.. no pictures of these yet, but it will come. 
a little teaser picture of the new tweeters


----------



## Fixtion

very nice tweeters indeed. i look forward to your pod installation, and hope you could provide us with prep and process photos, for i'll be installing similar sized tweeters in my install. 

great work by the way, approximately how many days were invested and did you still drive your car daily?

*-fixtion*


----------



## hc_TK

Fixtion said:


> very nice tweeters indeed. i look forward to your pod installation, and hope you could provide us with prep and process photos, for i'll be installing similar sized tweeters in my install.
> 
> great work by the way, approximately how many days were invested and did you still drive your car daily?
> 
> *-fixtion*


ive just started plastic-molding the pods.. pictures will come! 
i drive my car daily, somdays more than others. 
I have no idea hvow many hour ive used, but most of it is sanding!


----------



## hc_TK

some more teser pictures!


----------



## DonutHands

didnt like the L8s?


----------



## hc_TK

internecine said:


> didnt like the L8s?


Well. i havent got to test them for so long, but there was something not right.. 
When i switched back to my exclusives, they just seems to sound more "correct".. The L8's are good drivers, but they needed quite alot tuning in my install to sound more like they are supposed to. becouse of the high qts they got alot output free air, but they got a litle to boomy and kind of draged the soundstage downwards to my feet. It had to be lowered a lot in the 60-80hz area, but they had alot of output and lots of dynamics! 

Im kind of picky and i wont stop untill it gets right to me. but if your after good and simple install, and if your not as picky as i am, these are great drivers! It might also be my install!


----------



## GlassedRSX

nice


----------



## hc_TK

thanks


----------



## hc_TK

thanks!
But the midrange and midbass wont be installed fot this seasson!


----------



## hc_TK

Okay. here are a few a-pillar pictures!


----------



## hc_TK




----------



## hc_TK

som more plastic molding


----------



## hc_TK

i got the alpine f1 status 3-way set, and i get almost no coments! Come on, i know your all shocked but i want feedback!


----------



## Rbsarve

They're lovely! But we want to see them in the car!


----------



## hc_TK

Rbsarve said:


> They're lovely! But we want to see them in the car!


I only got the tweeters in my car so far


----------



## Fran82

hc_TK said:


>


They look about the same size as that vent. A chrome trim ring and they would just about match.


----------



## mr_scary

awesome work man, i love it.


----------



## glidn

nice set of speakers you picked up there

Also very nice install overall of what i have seen thu this thread.

Any reason your using on-axis for the new F1 tweeters?
or is it more convenient to have them on axis?

Keep up the good work


----------



## hc_TK

glidn said:


> nice set of speakers you picked up there
> 
> Also very nice install overall of what i have seen thu this thread.
> 
> Any reason your using on-axis for the new F1 tweeters?
> or is it more convenient to have them on axis?
> 
> Keep up the good work


Its when they are on-axis that these speakers shine! They can play up to 60khz but they have a quite bad off-axis respons, so if mounted off-axis these tweeters would be waste....


----------



## $rEe

Very nice install. 

Have you tried Mid/Woofs compared to HDS8 ?


----------



## hc_TK

$rEe said:


> Very nice install.
> 
> Have you tried Mid/Woofs compared to HDS8 ?


ive tried the HAT legatia L8. i was thinking of swaping back again to see if i got the same impression as last time. I bought the 3-way alpine f1 status comps, so for the next seasson ill probably use the alpines.


----------



## lostsuspect21

sick audiiii meng


----------



## lostsuspect21




----------



## glidn

thanks for the response, i kinda thought that would be the case. but seeing i do not own a set of these fantastic speakers or been lucky enough to play with them. i could only go by what i have heard of them.

thats about it.

there where only ever 4 or 5 sets of F1 3 way setup brought into New Zealand. Over hear they want $4780 for the set. So yeah hence i have never brought them.


----------



## hc_TK

i swapped back to the L8's yesterday.. The L8's got more snap and more dynamic and output (becouse of higher qts and they work better IB), but they are dragging the soundimage downwards. i think this might be becouse of panel disortion from under the dash and around my feet.


----------



## gibot

I'm liking your tweeter pod a lot.
I think I'm gonna try that this summer


----------



## dkh

hc_TK said:


> i swapped back to the L8's yesterday.. The L8's got more snap and more dynamic and output (becouse of higher qts and they work better IB), but they are dragging the soundimage downwards. i think this might be becouse of panel disortion from under the dash and around my feet.


Hello
All the legatia range need IB installation and they give a lot of output so if anything is going to rattle it will!

I had L4's in kicks and they made the car floor vibrate!!!

BTW I'm from the UK and love going to EMMA meets as the quality of sounds is very impressive.  

If you ever come to the UK, would love to hear your car


----------



## hc_TK

dkh said:


> Hello
> All the legatia range need IB installation and they give a lot of output so if anything is going to rattle it will!
> 
> I had L4's in kicks and they made the car floor vibrate!!!
> 
> BTW I'm from the UK and love going to EMMA meets as the quality of sounds is very impressive.
> 
> If you ever come to the UK, would love to hear your car


Dont having any plans going to uk, but ill let you know!


----------



## Konni

You you have had any thoughts on where you want to install the F#1 midrange speaker? I own the same car as you and I've been thinking a while what the best place would be.

A friend of mine has the Focal 3W2Be at the same place installed, but the Alpines seems a little bit to big ...

Any ideas or thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## hc_TK

ive been a litle slow updating this thread. 
Im nearly finished with the new doorbuild, and here are som pictures.. 
Im not realy satisfied with the tweeterpods. But the tweeters are so huge, and i wont have them in my a-pillars. 
Midbass








tweeter pods


----------



## Konni

Thanks for the pictures. This looks really good!

I keep expecting further pics. 

Cheers


----------



## hc_TK

ill post some more when i got more done.. The only thing that i dont like is that the tweeterpods looks so big from the outside..


----------



## GlasSman

hc_TK said:


> ill post some more when i got more done.. The only thing that i dont like is that the tweeterpods looks so big from the outside..


THats what I was going to comment on. A bit ubtrusive.

But good crafstmanship.

I wouldn't have the balls to hack up a newer car like that....if I owned it.


----------



## [email protected]

Nice work.


----------



## hc_TK

thanks!


----------



## Dougie085

Really liking those tweeter pod locations.


----------



## illnastyimpreza

looks GOOD !

what are you using to attach the pannels back to the doors ??


----------



## A6Bman

Excellent install!! You're doing good work. Where are you mounting the subs in the trunk? I am in the research stage to build a fibreglass sub box behind my driver's side wheel well.


----------



## hc_TK

the panels are fastened with the original screws and clips, but im going to add a two bolts from the speaker baffle to the door as well. 
The subs are in the trunk, behind the back seat.


----------



## glidn

If i'm not mistaken most of the space in side rear in boot is on the left. So i guess if you are in most countries in the world it will be behind on the drivers side.


----------



## glidn

still very nice work that you are up too.

Any pics of amp or sub install?


----------



## hc_TK

glidn said:


> still very nice work that you are up too.
> 
> Any pics of amp or sub install?


i havent started the trunkbuild yet. the only thing finished in the trunk is the sub-box, but im going to make some panels to cover it..


----------



## jimbno1

Very nice work. I just bought a set of F1's today. I am shocked by the size of the tweeters. Nearly the same size as the mids. 

You have the mid and tweet on different planes. I am interested how that works. Where are each aimed? 

How did you decide on the locations. It seems the left mid that close and that far off axis would be an issue. 

Also how does the F1 midbass sound. I am lusting after the JL ZR800. But if the F1 midbass is top noch it is probably not worth getting the JL.

Are you active? And what crossover points are you using?

Sorry for bombarding with questions.


Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Konni

Any new pictures? =)

Cheers
Konni


----------



## hc_TK

jimbno1 said:


> Very nice work. I just bought a set of F1's today. I am shocked by the size of the tweeters. Nearly the same size as the mids.
> 
> You have the mid and tweet on different planes. I am interested how that works. Where are each aimed?
> 
> How did you decide on the locations. It seems the left mid that close and that far off axis would be an issue.
> 
> Also how does the F1 midbass sound. I am lusting after the JL ZR800. But if the F1 midbass is top noch it is probably not worth getting the JL.
> 
> Are you active? And what crossover points are you using?
> 
> Sorry for bombarding with questions.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


didnt se this post. Sorry for late answer 
They sound great! but i use the xt25nei tweeter. the alpines was just to huge!
The midbasses sound great but i miss the output of my old 8"  
I cross at 3,6khz, 260hz and 63hz..


----------



## hc_TK

Konni said:


> Any new pictures? =)
> 
> Cheers
> Konni


nope. sorry... havent got anything done lately... just tuning but cant show pictures of that! 
I had hoped to get the trunk done. wantet to get a welded amp-rack but i seems i have to make one ut of mdf by myself and i cant do that in the winter so ill just have to wait for the spring!


----------



## lowpoke

hc_TK said:


> wantet to get a welded amp-rack but i seems i have to make one ut of mdf by myself and i cant do that in the winter so ill just have to wait for the spring!


Wow, you're more patient than I am that's for sure!
Just read the whole thread for the first time. Very inspiring work indeed!


----------



## Big_Valven

This is a great car! Lots of attention to detail and some fantastic components. I want to know more about the SR 10's... I was set on a pair of them for my install until I realised I couldn't afford to go truly SQ in my car


----------



## hc_TK

Big_Valven said:


> This is a great car! Lots of attention to detail and some fantastic components. I want to know more about the SR 10's... I was set on a pair of them for my install until I realised I couldn't afford to go truly SQ in my car


The sr10s sound great. i only have one im my car at the moment, but it can play more than loud enough! it got a great punch and it goes low just the way i like it! it also blends nice with the midbasses. the only problem i got is when they are crossed at 80 (or higher for max spl) your starting to hear where the sounds come from. but that is the install. crossed at 63hz you dont have this problem.


----------



## hc_TK

thanks for all the kind words!
And i wouldnt recomend building mdf outside in rain and snow!


----------



## reindeers

Subscribed.

Great work!


----------



## hc_TK

thanks


----------



## fatjoez

I'm buying the same model Audi A3 8P soon myself
glad I came across this just to see what can be done!!

Subscribed


----------



## Emil18

Its not disturber to see right and left mirrors?
But is good work.


----------



## Konni

fatjoez said:


> I'm buying the same model Audi A3 8P soon myself
> glad I came across this just to see what can be done!!
> 
> Subscribed


Are you going to show us your proceedings in this forum?

Cheers,
Konni (A3 8P driver)


----------



## hc_TK

its always nice to gets tips of how others done things! 
Just ask if you are wondering about something.

I see both left and right mirrors without the tweeters in the way. They are to small to cover the mirrors at all. 

off course ill show you, but i havent done any latly. I just wait for the spring to arrive


----------



## BowDown

Wow. I love the dedication and the changing of equipment. Looking good. 

Kinda curious tho.. are you guessing and checking speaker locations, or you actually powering up the drivers and testing the locations before glassing? Seems kind of an odd tweeter mid/placement.


----------



## hc_TK

BowDown said:


> Wow. I love the dedication and the changing of equipment. Looking good.
> 
> Kinda curious tho.. are you guessing and checking speaker locations, or you actually powering up the drivers and testing the locations before glassing? Seems kind of an odd tweeter mid/placement.


Thanks. This was first real install. I realy just used what i had for space, trying to make it look as original as possible.


----------

